# Water Heater repair starts apartment fire



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

http://m.mysanantonio.com/news/local/article/Spray-foam-ignites-North-Side-blaze-6414647.php


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

He used spray foam to repair a water heater ????

never heard of that before ...


It amazes me that you dont hear more about the whirlpool water heaters setting homes on fire when they are doing their own repairs with parts sent to them from whirlpool


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm picturing flexseal or some other rubber spray out of a can.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

so how do you fix a water heater with flex seal..???

I bet the dumbass thought he could spray it onto a leak with the burner on and about blew himself up when he did it:laughing::laughing: you cant fix stupid

I have posted this pic before..we had this guy from Iran try to fix a bradford white heater one time with a metal patch, silicone and sheet metal screws on the second floor of his home... it actually held for about a week before it let loose and flooded the whole ceiling below.....


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

That's ingenious.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> That's ingenious.



My brother-in-law went out to a hell hole last week and fixed a small copper leak on top of a water heater...

someone had taken a power vent heater and stripped out all the controls then put a normal t=stat on it with a burner assembly and sold it to them as a normal USED gas water heater..

it was not working properly and they wanted help getting it to re-light..... We left the gas off and got the hell out of there.. gave them a good warning about the dangers..ect ect.. I think they were too drunk, high or inbred to understand what we were talking about....

the master card went through for 150 so it was not a total loss but I told him I would have liked him to have taken some good pictures of that abortion...but he forgot to do this :yes:. 

the place was so filthy that he or I will not ever go back again...
this person will either die from carbon monoxide poisoning from the heater, or from a fire , or they will drink
themselves to death in their own filth.... 

its a race to the grave.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

plumberkc said:


> I'm picturing flexseal or some other rubber spray out of a can.





plumberkc said:


> http://m.mysanantonio.com/news/local/article/Spray-foam-ignites-North-Side-blaze-6414647.php


Tried to repair cracks in the wall next to wtr/htr when pilot exploded spray foam can,
flash burns on hands and face but will recover :whistling2:


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

plumberkc said:


> I'm picturing flexseal or some other rubber spray out of a can.





plumberkc said:


> http://m.mysanantonio.com/news/local/article/Spray-foam-ignites-North-Side-blaze-6414647.php


Tried to repair cracks in the wall next to wtr/htr when pilot exploded spray foam can,
flash burns on hands and face but will recover :whistling2:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

JERRYMAC said:


> Tried to repair cracks in the wall next to wtr/htr when pilot exploded spray foam can,
> flash burns on hands and face but will recover :whistling2:




you know that the government ought to look into this to see what went wrong with the FVIR heater...  unless it was a pre-2003 unit...

lets spend a few hundred grand and get OSHA involved to see why that heater failed to stop and contain a fire......:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> you know that the government ought to look into this to see what went wrong with the FVIR heater... unless it was a pre-2003 unit... lets spend a few hundred grand and get OSHA involved to see why that heater failed to stop and contain a fire......:laughing::laughing::laughing:


 yeah I figured it must be pre-2003.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> you know that the government ought to look into this to see what went wrong with the FVIR heater... unless it was a pre-2003 unit...
> 
> lets spend a few hundred grand and get OSHA involved to see why that heater failed to stop and contain a fire......:laughing::laughing::laughing:


It would have to be one of those pre-FVIR water heaters...

Or maybe one of those Whirlpoo Flameguard's you were talking about punching the glass out of so they could get air... :laughing:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Redwood said:


> It would have to be one of those pre-FVIR water heaters...
> 
> Or maybe one of those Whirlpoo Flameguard's you were talking about punching the glass out of so they could get air... :laughing:




Yea Red...you could be right on with the Whirlpool heater...
the stupid sap probably got himself lit up good with that spray can too close 
to that broken out looking glass..... 


you just cant do enough to protect the public from themselves.....


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Master Mark said:


> Yea Red...you could be right on with the Whirlpool heater...
> the stupid sap probably got himself lit up good with that spray can too close
> to that broken out looking glass.....
> 
> ...


But our gubment sure does try.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> so how do you fix a water heater with flex seal..???
> 
> I bet the dumbass thought he could spray it onto a leak with the burner on and about blew himself up when he did it:laughing::laughing: you cant fix stupid
> 
> I have posted this pic before..we had this guy from Iran try to fix a bradford white heater one time with a metal patch, silicone and sheet metal screws on the second floor of his home... it actually held for about a week before it let loose and flooded the whole ceiling below.....


Oh to have been there both times.


----------

